# Erstellungsdatum einer Datei auslesen



## gabrielgsell (19. August 2004)

Ciao a tutti,
Meine Frage ist ziemlich einfach, trotzdem kann ich nichts finden, was mich befriedigt.
Wie kann ich aus einer Datei das Erstellungsdatum herauslesen?
Mit 

```
FileDateTime(Pfad & File)
```
hab ich es bereits versucht. Dies funktioniert auch, aber ich sollte das Datum vergleichen und bei diesem Befehl kommt noch die Zeit mit.

Vielen Dank. Grüesser


----------



## themadman (19. August 2004)

Servus,

Wenn du einfach von dem entstandenen String (welches Datum und Zeit enthält) nur die Zeichen rausnimmst, die das Datum enthlaten (z.B. mit Mid$ )  das dürft gehen!

und diesen String kannst du dann mit einem anderen über StrComp vergleichen.

MfG
Mike


----------



## gabrielgsell (19. August 2004)

Hallo themadman
Funktioniert wunderbar, vielen Dank.


----------



## gabrielgsell (19. August 2004)

Hallo nochmals,
Was ich erst jetzt bemerkte, dieser Befehl

```
Mid(FileDateTime(Pfad & File), 1, 10)
```
ergibt zwar das Datum in der richtigen Formatierung. Dadurch wird aber das Datum der letzten Änderung angezeigt, aber nicht das Erstellungsdatum. Ich brauche das Erstellungsdatum, darum bitte ich nochmals um Hilfe.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## gabrielgsell (19. August 2004)

Hat sich erledigt. Und weg...


----------



## eyyyyy (9. Juli 2008)

Hi,
ich habe das selbe Problem wie bekomme ich das Erstellungsdatum raus und nicht das Änderungsdatum

danke im vorraus


----------



## Zvoni (9. Juli 2008)

*grml*

Wieso benutzt ihr nicht einfach die API "GetFileTime"?

Guggt ihr hier: http://www.vbarchiv.net/api/api_getfiletime.html


----------



## eyyyyy (10. Juli 2008)

habs danke


----------

